# Logiciel de prise en charge de Windows



## thalif (22 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour !

Je viens tout juste d'installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook Pro 15" de 2016 et j'ai quelques soucis avec les drivers nécessaire à la prise en charge de Windows permettant d'utiliser correctement la touchbar, le trackpad, etc.

J'essaie donc tant bien que mal de télécharger le "Boot Camp Support Software" mais impossible de trouver la bonne version

La dernière version ici date de 2015 : https://support.apple.com/downloads/boot-camp

Et la solution proposée par Apple ne fonctionne pas chez moi (https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923), en effet l'outil bootcamp sous mac os ne me propose que d'effacer la partition Windows.

J'ai bien trouvé des personne ayant le même problème sur différents problèmes mais tous les liens proposant de télécharger ce fichier sont mort  !

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution / proposition ?

Merci d'avance

PS : Mon premier réflexe a été de vouloir ré-installer Windows mais je ne possède qu'une clé grise activable qu'une fois


----------

